# Changing employer; Does the maid visa need to be renewed



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Need some info on job change. I am changing my employer, within a freezone entity to another employer within the same freezone.
Will i need to
1. Get new residence permits for family.
2. Get a new residence permit for my maid. 
3. Get a new egate card, a new emirates id


Thanks for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes to everything.


----------

